# Fishing Vessel "Girl Mina" of Wick-build thread with pics



## miniman

Hi all,
Here are a few pics of how she is looking at the moment.
The original was built for my Great Grandfather in 1932, by Dan Alexanders yard in Wick, Caithness.
All input greatfully welcomed. I have never seen the real thing remember. Its a bit like painting a scene without having actually been there!
The hull lines were modified from the lines of the Dan Alexander built "Enterprise" of Keiss. The lines were found in the book "From Herring to Seine net Fishing" by Ian Sutherland.
She is planked with hard balsa, and epoxied inside and out for strength.
It will be primarily a static model, but it will have radio-control for the odd sail when the urge takes me.

I hope its looking ok so far?
Sorry for the poor quality pics.

Barry


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello Mister Barry
I´m Portuguese modeller ,and I like your hull building,well donne

Just keep working .


----------



## gillette

Looks very like a Millar ring netter design well done gillette


----------



## miniman

Thanks guys.
Your right Gillette. Ive got a book at home with some pics of millars boats in it. One with a forward wheelhouse especially springs to mind.

Im hoping to get the cap rails cut out and fitted tonight.

Barry


----------



## 6639

getting a finish on a hull like that made from balsa is sheer wisardry. great modelling. keep the photos coming we modellers enjoy seeing the progress. it inspires us all to do a little more.cheers, neil.


----------



## miniman

Hi Neil,
It aint easy, thats for sure! Im also a keen scale aeromodeller, so working with balsa comes easily to me im afraid.
Its coated with water-based varnish after the first sand down. This makes the balsa tougher and more difficult to sand. Then a guide-coat is sprayed on. This is given a quick sanding to show up the low spots. A wee drop of filler is applied to the low spots, and its finally sanded down to a nice smooth finish. Simple-EH!!??
Its then coated with epoxy to toughen up the surfaces. The inside is epoxy coated simply to strengthen the hull before ripping out all the formers/shadows.

PS-Dont make the finish too perfect. The real ones werent all perfectly smooth. I leave some planks showing through the paint for better authenticity. 
Paint is all acrylic, and will be coated with water-based varnish after the reg letters/name etc, are painted on. Im never using enamel ever again!!
Barry


----------



## 6639

Simple-EH!!?
the last time I worked with balsa, Barry, itlooked like the Marianas Trench.I have never been able to get a decent finish on balsa, but I do admire people who can.good luck with the build. it looks a lovely boat.neil.


----------



## miniman

Here is the results of last nights labouring. Im not entirely happy with the results, but it is at a very small scale to work to.
The hull length is only 426mm.
Still some work to do on the bulwarks yet, then onto the fun parts of the build.
The drawing below her shows the wheelhouse and mast position. I am still very unsure about the hold hatch. What it looks like, and how it is covered etc. I have been looking at pics of similar boats for ideas, which has got me even more confused.

Barry


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello Barry
Short models are very dificult to build. It would be a 1,40 metre good detailed model to me.
But it is very pretty litle model


----------



## miniman

I know what you mean Carlos.
Larger models are a lot easier to build, and details are easier to add, and better looking.
They are not so easy to display and store though!
This one will be displayed in a small glass case to keep the dust off her.

Barry


----------



## miniman

Hi guys,
Here are the latest pics. Bulwarks done, hope white is the correct colour?
Have started on the hatches by making the combings for the wheelhouse and hatch to locate onto.
Will probably have a go at making the lower wheelhouse box next that the wheelhouse sits on. Still need to find a pic of a hatch top for making it.

Barry


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello Barry
You work very fast indeed


----------



## darrel

Hi Miniman
At the end of the day unless it is absolutely glaring only you will know of the slight differences. especially with no drawings it comes down to what you feel is right.
Darrel (also modeller)


----------



## miniman

Hi guys,
Thanks for the advice Darrel. Im sure your very much correct. I will be happy with it either way im sure!


----------



## miniman

Here are the latest pics.
The hatch has been made, and represents lift out boards. I do hope it is correct, or near to correct. I hate this lack of do***entation/research, but I just want to build.
The black patches for the reg numbers and name are done as well. Im not looking forward to painting on these numbers etc at this small scale though!

Barry


----------



## miniman

I have also found a few pics of the hull under construction.
Here they are-


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello Barry.
I have a soluction for you ...dont paint the numbers.
You can go to a "lettering store " ,they cut the numbers in vinil with great precision .The model will looks very good


----------



## miniman

Hi Carlos,
I dont like sticky numbers im afraid. They make boats like this look too toy-like.
The real boats reg numbers were painted on free-hand. The models look so much better if they are painted free-hand as well. Its not a problem, but it is very time consuming, and at this scale, even worse!
Barry


----------



## 6639

miniman, I have a large collection of vynil lettering, if you give me the name of her and the size that they need to be,height wise, and pm me with your address , I can cut some out for you if I have the right size.neil.


----------



## miniman

Hi Neil, Thanks for the offer, but if you see my above post, id prefer to paint them on. Thanks very much though. Its a very nice gesture. Glad that there are still good people out there.
The name will be around 4mm high. Id better get a new 000 paint brush!
Barry


----------



## miniman

Not much got done last night. I added the masts, simply because they were made already. They may look too long at the moment, but they are exactly the correct length.(Thumb) 
I have drawn out the wheelhouse plans and cut the formers. It will get built over the weekend hopefully.
Barry


----------



## 6639

No problems Barry.I just can't paint accurately, and at that size I have to use stick on lettering. it's looking really pretty, by the way.am enjoying your postings. cheers,neil.


----------



## miniman

Hi Neil,
I will take some closer pics of the reg letters after I paint them. They will be white, with light blue shading, as was the standard for reg lettering up here at least.
I was shown how to paint them by a prize winning local model maker, and havent looked back since. 
There are pics of my last build, the restored Shetland Fifie "Swan" in the models gallery. When it was last sailed, I was asked where I bought the "stickers" for the reg. Myself and my mate that showed me how to paint them just laughed and he told the guy that they were painted on. The guy that asked was shocked to hear that! My models always looked "toy like" before, as they were too clean/pristine, if you know what I mean? Now there are added flaws for extra realism, and it sems to work out ok. (some flaws are pure mistake by the way!!)

Barry


----------



## miniman

I must add these pics of the real vessel. 
They were taken from the Trawlerphotos.co.uk website-Thanks.

There are more pics of her in the fishing vessels gallery on this site.

One shows her after she was sold to Orkney, and rigged as a potter. The other pic shows her coming into Scrabster harbour in her Wick days.

Barry


----------



## liteflight

Barry,

Finally registered and SN legal.

Love the build - hope you are enjoying as much as we are

andrew


----------



## miniman

Hi Andrew,
Good to have you over here. Hope you like the site, theres some great reference material/ideas on here for future builds.
I could do with a wee bit more assistance from folk that remember these old boats fishing to keep me right, but its going ok so far.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## liteflight

Barry,

Sorry, not that mature.

I remember well Kelvin diesels, gulls and the fishing injuries (I stayed with the doctor - he died only last year)

As well as Puffers working, converted MTBs and jellyfish as large as the Isle of Man.

Another puffer lies in my future 
andrew


----------



## miniman

No worries man,
Have a good weekend, im off home to get some modelling done!

Barry


----------



## john webster

She's coming along nicely Barry, but when will I see progress at this rate with ESK 974 J ???
jw


----------



## miniman

Hi John, The founds for the garage will be going in very shortly. In fact, in two weeks time, so it should have its new home by the summer.
As long as there are not too many good sailing days that is. If its good weather, in gonna be out at sea on the yacht im afraid!! Planning a trip to Orkney at the moment. Will see how it goes.

Barry


----------



## miniman

Here is the weekends progress-

I have nearly completed the wheelhouse. I still have to make the rear wall/radio box, and the door yet.
Couldn't find my wee brush to get the painting done though.
I did manage to make a building stand though. Should make the detail jobs a bit easier to achieve.
Barry


----------



## liteflight

Nice, progress, Barry

I buy brushes by the thousand from bargain shops and keep them in mugs with the bristles at the top. Only use the cheap ones for cheap duties thought - fine painting etc gets the sable OO and OOO, (and doping of real planes get the half inch mops)

Foundations at this time of year? So its not permafrost then?

andrew


----------



## miniman

Hi Andrew,
Theres a good deal on cheap artists brushes at the moment in Tescos for a quid. I use the cheapos the whole time. Only use the good Humbrol 00,000's for fine detail work. They are looked after that well that I cant fine em. Safe places and all that!
It sure aint permafrost up here! Had plenty of frost though, but its been 4 to 7degC this last wee while. I have the founds mostly dug last summer, just the last wee bit to finish before laying them.I got lazy!
I'll then have a nice new 2 car garage and large seperate workshop to play with!! The toys can only get bigger!
Barry


----------



## liteflight

Does the equation
2 cars=1 boat on trailer
work in your case?

Photos of "Girl Mina" seem to show you in a large, clear space. This size of craft can sometimes be made "on the knee" in the body of the family - esp if you are using acrylics.

I have "discovered" Ronson Matt actylic varnish - I keep it in a squeeze bottle* and dispense into a milk bottle lid for small use. quick drying, reasonably waterproof and reasonably matt. *But the tin rusts!

andrew


----------



## miniman

Hi Andrew,
Nope, two cars means 3 minis im afraid! The yacht would NEVER fit into the garage, its way too big for that. I measured the ground before buying the yacht with a view to storage, but not a chance!
I could be tempted to build a 16 foot traditional Shetland boat in it at some stage though. Its dimensions would fit just fine and still leave room for the race mini under a cover at the end. OR, a small light aircraft would also fit rather nicely as well! Have to complete the VFR PPL first though, and that would cost enough!! 
Barry


----------



## miniman

Hi all,
No more pics/progress today im afraid. I did find a prop that is suitable for her though.
I had to get some work done on a slightly larger boat. Im trying to get the keel lifting mechanism on the yacht modified to make it easier/safer to lift the keel up. Being a racing machine, everything spec'd was only just sufficient for purpose, to save weight.
Im opting for safety over weight savings!!(Thumb) 

Barry


----------



## miniman

A wee bit more done. Other boats are still demanding more attention at this moment in time, so progress has slowed down. I will continue to post all progress as previously.
Barry


----------



## miniman

*Update at last!*

I have now been able to get a wee bit more done to the Girl Mina model. The shaft and prop have been added, as has the float box/radio box on the wheelhouse. derrick also added. Im making nav lights at the moment, so they wont be long until fitment also.
Here she is-


----------



## liteflight

Barry,

Good to hear your progress - looking very good as she grows.

I see that you have the registration areas ready for your artwork with the wee brushes(Thumb) 
andrew


----------



## miniman

Hi Andrew,
She is all ready for the artwork, but the wee brushes are still AWOL! Theyre in that "safe place"!! I will go to the shops and buy new ones on Friday.

Things can progress better now that I have better photos of the deck and its gear. Go to the fishing boat gallery here and do a search on "Girl Mina" or "WK 172" and youll see the pics of the real thing. You have to register to enable the fishing boats gallery though for some reason!?
The latest pic uploaded shows my Grandfather on the bows of her. Its going to help me out loads with the detail work.
Barry


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Nice model Barry ,nice to see your dedicated work 

C.Mariano


----------



## miniman

Hi Carlos,
Thanks for the kind words.
Barry


----------



## miniman

Here is todays update. Still working on the navigation lights. 
Made up the galley stove pipe and exhaust, and started rigging the masts.
I could do with some good photos of coilers and winches to make it up next. What is the makers name of the coiler? Ive heard of a Beccles coiler before. Is this pretty much the industry standard of the 50's/ 60's period?

Here are the pics.

Barry


----------



## wully farquhar

Barry, Go into my gallery and you will find a photo of the Beccles coiler in .there


----------



## miniman

Thanks Wully, Just what the doc ordered! I can now make it look realistic. 
Barry


----------



## john webster

I have a plan for a Beccles coiler, I can give you if you want, Give me a shout when you can.
jw


----------



## miniman

Hi JW,
That sounds even better. I might have known you'd have the perfect info. Should have tried you first!!

No more progress. Work had to be done on other vessels.

Barry


----------



## miniman

Hi,
Here are a few pics of how she is progressing now. Not a lot has been done to her recently, but it is slowly being done. The coiler is nearly finished, and general deck clutter is next on the agenda. Im having problems finding scale rope that satisfies the need though for the coiled ropes on deck though.
Here are the pics,
Barry


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Beautiful model indeed
I say ,it is precious


----------



## miniman

Hi Carlos, Thanks for the compliments. Its nowhere near as nice as your big trawler though!

I have picked up on a few faults with my model, namely the hatch being too big. It cant be helped now though, so I will continue with the build, and amend my drawings to suit. I can then make a larger model of her that is more authentic. I know that faults like this are trivial, but I want to know I have captured her as accurately as possible.

Barry


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello 
Larger models, are very good to sail,they are very realistic.
For a static reproduction ,your size seems very good


----------



## miniman

Hi,
The large models are great to sail Carlos, they just need a lot of space to store them. I only have a small house!!(Cloud) 

I have bought a new 5/0 brush, so I set about painting the names last night. The writing is very small, and very difficult to paint. The lettering is only 3mm high!! The yellow writing on the name board will need another coat to get it looking better yet.
I also added the dahn bouy and other bits and bobs. Looking better every day now.(Thumb) 

I will get the reg lettering done over the weekend. It will totally transform the look of the model. 
Barry


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Beautifull .
It is necessary , to have a great precision on the hand ,to paint words.
And of course a very good brush.
It is a very difficult task ,I also have in my model a few words to paint,I´m afraid of doing it.


----------



## miniman

I used to be afraid of painting, but I am not so troubled by it any more. It is a lot easier at larger scales though. I only paint a small amount at one time. The hand is steadier if it is done that way. I painted one word, then waited for a half hour before painting the next word. Any mistakes made can be painted over with the background colour after the paint is dry.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

Miniman 
I was tempted to ask how you got the 'palm tree' on the after mast (third photo) but then went to close up.... 
She is a beauty - when do you officially launch. Hope we see some pics of her 'at work' 
Great job
Jim Mac


----------



## miniman

Hi Jim, Just looked at the pic myself. Not the best placement for a photo!!
Cheers for the kind words. There will be plenty of pics of her at sea, you can be sure of that.
I have the reg numbers painted on now, but forgot to take the photos to upload them. Tomorrow will have to do.

Barry


----------



## 6639

*fishing vessel*

Well, Barry, that's a first on me,
I've seen christmas trees stuck to the top of masts on our old Fleetwood fising vessels, but never a palm tree!
Reminds me of the great movie "Mr. Roberts" with Jimmy Cagney as the skipper of a vitualling shp, and his B****y palm tree on the bridge(Jester) ,
Great model and a sweet little job too.

well done. neil


----------



## liteflight

Barry,

She is looking very good - glad you found your wee brush! 

andrew


----------



## miniman

Hi guys,
Here are the latest pics of her. Reg numbers are painted and the hull is awaiting the rudder to be made before it can be sprayed with water based satin varnish to seal in the acrylic paint finish ready for the water.
I still have to make and finish the general deck clutter yet, but need to find some decent scale rope.

Here are the pics, no palm trees this time!(Jester) 
They are a little shakey though. I will take more time and get better quality pics for next time.

Barry


----------



## liteflight

Barry,

Very wise to avoid the palmtree photosyndrome. 

I see you have returned to the photo-couch.

Sofa, so good(Thumb) 
andrew
sorry


----------



## miniman

Aye Andrew, That poor couch has had a few model pics taken on it!!
I took the pics at 06:30 this morning before my trip to work, so they are understandably poor quality!!
What have you been working at this last while? Is it still the Voilante?Sp??

Barry


----------



## miniman

Hi all,
Here is a better pic of her. I have now finished the rudder, and it is working great, but needs a 5 gram micro servo fitted yet to operate it. A motor has also been sourced, and will get added shortly. It is a mabuchi 385, 5 pole motor.

Im still looking for nets and rope to finish off the model properly.

I want to make up a slipway diaorama to display her, and also a case to keep the dreaded dust at bay.

Barry


----------



## liteflight

Barry,

She looks wonderful - that view shows the sheerline in all its swooping glory!

As you say there need to be some sundries around on the decks - there has been some discussion of net-sourcing on RCgroups - you have prob seen it. Please don't follow the fishnet stockings aquisition route!

Does/did she wear a nameplate on the wheelhouse side?

The gold decoration up at the bow - presumably these are the remains of the trailboards from sailing days (badges in Thames Barge terms). 
Did you fine-brush these? I have used Humbrol gold and a mapping pen with (reasonable ) success.

Looking forward to seeing the maiden voyage - have you made use of the Domestic Flotation Test Facility yet?

I am just remembering that I have a few pics of activity in Tarbert (LF) harbour in the 1960s - I could scan these if I could locate them!

andrew


----------



## miniman

Hi Andrew,
I havent seen the RC Groups discussion, but I will be having a look shortly.
The name is written on the boom holder on the wheelhouse roof. I will get a few more pics that show it. The name boards on the bows were carved, and painted in yellow to match the trim line. I have painted them using the wee 5/0 brush.
I havent had her in the bath yet. I have to airbrush the whole hull with satin water based varnish before getting the acrylic paint wet, just in case.
I'd love to see your pics of Tarbert. I stayed overnight there on a yacht once, after a heavy beat up from Lamlash Bay in a Force 7. It was a sail to remember! I mind going into a pub on the water front, but dont mind going back to the yacht! We did an overland hike the day after and I'd have liked to have taken in more scenery than I did. I felt rough!
Barry


----------



## Gavin Gait

Dave Leishman found a source of material for nets on Ebay , its called Tulle
Orange , Black , Green , Ivory ( use for white nets )

Seems to be in good scale for 1/24th - 1/32nd scale models


----------



## miniman

Cheers Davie. The Girl Mina is 30th scale, so it will do the job perfectly!!


----------



## john webster

Barry, If you're thinking of putting an order in, double it up, I'll make use of it and square up with you.
cheers jw


----------



## miniman

Hi John,
Im no an E-Bayer im afraid, but the missus is off to Inverness to get her wedding dress sorted out on Sat. I will get her to ask at the shop and get some fae there. If no, I will get some!


----------



## miniman

Here are a few better quality pics of her.
I had an ex fisherman round at the house last night that explained seine netting to me in more detail. I now understand better than ever how the net works and how it was shot. This should mean I can build better models.
I made the motor mount last night, and should be fitting it tonight.

Barry(Thumb)


----------



## miniman

last pic


----------



## miniman

I have now varnised the hull. She is now ready for getting wet. The motor is mounted also, and connected to the shaft with a rubber coupling.
I also decided to paint the deck a light grey. I have studied the photos I have of her, and it was definately painted that colour. The inside faces of the bulwarks also have to get painted a brown colour, leaving the background white.
The green netting is courtesy of a friend of mine that appeared at my door with it last night. It is plastic bird food netting I will still try to obtain the Tulle dress netting though. It is stuck to a removable hatch for access to the rudder, so I can make a new hatch with new netting if it turns out to be better.
I will be getting her wet tonight in the test facility to test her displacement before choosing the battery. It will probably fit in the sink!! 
Barry(Thumb)


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello Barry

One more time, I like very much your model. It can tell us the "feeling " of a fishing boat.
Are you thinking let it looks like new, or paint it like an old , used touch.
More realistic.
Congratulations ,for the lovely model

C.Mariano


----------



## john webster

seen the real boat, and also photos of her, even when fishing she was always clean.
jw


----------



## miniman

Hi guys,
I am also led to believe from family members, that the Girl Mina was kept very clean and fresh looking all the time. This means fro once that my style of building looks real. I always make my models a wee bit too clean and new looking.
No pics today Im afraid, as my camera got a bit wet on Saturday and is now refusing to work.
I have added a lot more detail work over the weekend, and the radio was also installed and tested in the bath. A small amount of lead shot was needed to get her to float on the waterline.
I have her at work with me today, and will be testing her in the boating pond at lunch time. The motor is ok, but I could do with a slightly larger prop with a decent pitch to get some more thrust. I have bent the blades on the current plastic prop and it will push her along nicely, but there is no reserve of power to cope with wind etc..

A test report will follow after lunch..........

Barry


----------



## wully farquhar

*Girl Mina*

Barry,
Was there not a skylight forrad of the foremast,not sure about the Mina but a lot of the boats that had foc'sles had some sort skylight fitted.


----------



## miniman

Hi Wully,
I honestly dont know. There are no photos that show that area of the deck at all. I have seen pics of other boats with skylights there though.
If yourself or anyone else has any ideas as to how it may have looked, or has a pic of a similar item, then I would gladly add it to the model. She looks a wee bit bare in that general area at the moment!!
Barry


----------



## miniman

Maiden Voyage completed successfully.
She sails well, if a little underpowered in 10mph of wind. She will be perfect for calm days at the pond though, and as she was meant to be simply a display item, this aint a problem.
I can have a look for a bigger plastic prop the next time Im down south. Wont be happening any time soon though.
Barry


----------



## liteflight

Glad she has sailed, Barry 

If you could remind me what size prop she has I can see of there is owt in the gander bag a littler bigger - happy to send you one.

I went looking for the pictures in the gallery, but only found three of her as red dive boat.

andrew


----------



## miniman

Hi Andrew, I will measure the prop and let you know, thanks.
You have to subscribe to the fishing boats gallery first for some reason. Go to the fishing boats forum, and read the sticky at the top to learn how to subscribe. A search of "Girl Mina", should then bring up another 3 or 4 photos of her.
Theres also a photo of her here that was a great help to me in making sure the wheelhouse/masts etc were the perfect size-
http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=11995
Another in her later days, rigged as a potter in Orkney-
http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6825

The ones on this site show my Grandfather standing on the deck, and show more detail.

Barry


----------



## john webster

I have a selection of props in the shed, give a shout sometieand see what there is, or you could try and put a bit more pitch in what you have with a little help from a *** lighter.


----------



## miniman

Hi John,
I need a 35mm diameter prop. The one I have is 30mm dia, and I have bent more pitch into it already. In fact, there is nearly 45deg pitch on her!!


----------



## miniman

Here are the latest pics.
They are very poor, because my camera got soaked at the sailing on Sat, and the white balance setup and auto focus are not working any more. I will have to dig deep and buy a new camera.(Cloud) 

Is there any word on a skylight for the foredeck anyone? 

Barry


----------



## miniman

Hi all,
I have fixed my camera now(Thumb) 
Here is the latest pic of her. Ive not been doing much to her lately, due to my full size yacht needing the attention before it gets wet this weekend.(Thumb) 

Barry


----------



## wully farquhar

Got the skylight fitted then Barry i see!!


----------



## miniman

Aye Wullie, but would you believe that Ive been told that she may not have had a skylight after all!!!! Its on and will stay on though! It fills up the deck space well, and in my mind, looks good.
Im waiting for my Uncle to come up the road and go through my drawings with me. He supposedly remembers the boat well. I will then have a more accurite set of drawings to make a larger model with. This is only the prototype.(EEK) A model of her around 30-40" long would be great.(Thumb) 
Barry


----------



## liteflight

Barry,
She is looking like a small version of reality - great(Thumb) 

Sorry, I took my eye off the ball for a couple of weeks - I have had a weeks business trip to the US. Did you get a prop? I had a keek last night and found several 35mm 3-bladers, tolerably scale-looking.

I will stick one in a jiffybag if it helps
btw - they are mainly plain-shaft.  SHG "economy" type
andrew


----------



## miniman

Hi Andrew,
I have now obtained a 35mm prop, but the motor has given way as well now. I have a replacement here, but im not entirely happy with it though. It is a wee bit too powerful- a Mabuchi 380 - 3 pole. I need a 385 - 5 pole lower revving motor. I used to get them out of knackered hair dryers and hot air guns. The elements blow, but the motors are 99% of the time perfect runners still.
I have obtained two new photos of the Girl Mina today that I have uploaded to the fishing vessels gallery on this site.

Im still searching for the correct gauge of scale rope- the saga continues..........

Barry


----------



## miniman

I also forgot to tell you I have now got the yacht in the water. She sails great, but I could do with some westerlies now to make the most of her. bloomin SE have been blowing here for weeks now.

Heres a pic of her-


----------



## miniman

Hi all,
Heres a couple of more pics of the Girl Mina. One shows her just after she left Wick, taken at Sanday pier, Orkney. The other two are pics of her on Thurso boating pond a few weeks ago.

Barry(Thumb)


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Congratulations Mister Barry,your dream become a nice reality.
The resemblance between the real and the model is remarcable
Best Regards

C.Mariano


----------



## liteflight

Barry,

Wonderful - thanks for those three pics. If you could find some scale watter we would hardly know which was which!

Did you get the get the push you wanted from the prop? What motor did the original "Girl" have? I still hear the thudthud of the (?)Kelvin diesels in the Tarbert boats (mixed with seagulls and the shrill cry of the young deckie with a hook in his thumb)

Wouldn't a 1/10 model be fun?
Having said that I am getting in the way of a near infinite supply of 3 mm tropical ply ........... I wonder? (after the 8foot Thames barge)
Thanks for sharing - enjoy the sailing season

andrew


----------



## miniman

Hi guys,
Thanks for the compliments.
She has more power than before with its new prop. Havent tested it out again, apart from in the bath though.
I have now drawn out the plans at a better 20th scale- 30" long. I think that this will be a better scale for radio control, and I will give this model to my Father for him to display.
I have begun making the display stand. It could do with a wee case to keep the dust and prying fingers away from her though.
The real one had a Bolinder deisel engine fitted.
Barry


----------



## wully farquhar

miniman said:


> I also forgot to tell you I have now got the yacht in the water. She sails great, but I could do with some westerlies now to make the most of her. bloomin SE have been blowing here for weeks now.
> 
> Heres a pic of her-


No no Barry you keep the S Easterlies going,get plenty westerlies all winter,it is just fine to have a smooth shore and no swell(==D) (Frogger) [=P]


----------



## miniman

Aye Wully, for you lot right enough!! No for them in the better side of the county!
Was out on her on Saturday morning. Fair size lift coming through from the NE, but plenty of steady wind. Sailed well, averaging 7 knots SOG.


----------

